# Celexa



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok so my husband has been on Celexa now for awhile. It seems to be working ok, however, his doctor just recently upped his dose from 20mg to 40mg which I think is max for that dose, or recommended max dose anyway. So I was talking to my counselor about it the other day and how his doctor upped the dose. My counselor then tells me to make sure if he complains about bladder issues and feels like he needs to pee but can't he should report that to his doctor. 

Out of all the side effects that was the one she mentioned. However, after reading the info on the paper that came with his prescription, it list lots of possible side effects, but I see nothing related to bladder issues. Has anyone else been on this medicine if so did you have any bladder issues? What kind of side effects did you experience if any?

So far while he has been on the 20 mg he didn't have any side effects. Will be interesting to see if he does after he starts the 40mg.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

https://www.google.com/search?q=cel...:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Runs, still kinda odd its not mentioned in the paper work that came with the meds. Talks about everything but that. Odd to the counselor mentioned the bladder issue instead of something else I would think to be more important like suicidal thoughts etc. But maybe bladder issues is more common.


----------



## Tarter Sauce (Sep 19, 2012)

My daughter attempted suicide while on this drug.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

I took it for about 10 days . my sex drive nearly stopped, my genitals felt kinda numb, then my ears started ringing. I stopped it , but different SSRI drugs ( class Celexa is in) affect people differently. 

If its working OK why would a DR. up the dose???..... Several years ago regular DR.s did not prescribe anti-depressant drugs , only a psychiatrist did, they are VERY powerful drugs.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

mel123 said:


> I took it for about 10 days . my sex drive nearly stopped, my genitals felt kinda numb, then my ears started ringing. I stopped it , but different SSRI drugs ( class Celexa is in) affect people differently.
> 
> If its working OK why would a DR. up the dose???..... Several years ago regular DR.s did not prescribe anti-depressant drugs , only a psychiatrist did, they are VERY powerful drugs.


It wasn't working, so that is why they upped the dose. He had been on 20 mg for awhile and he could tell it wasn't no longer working like before. Yes, his regular medical doctor put him on it, they do that now. He does see a counselor but was on the medicine before he started seeing the counselor. Once they upped it the counselor made the comment about the bladder issues.

BTW, the part in my OP where I said it seems to be working ok, I was meaning it seemed to be ok as in he wasn't having any side effects from it when he was on it. But it wasn't working ok at 20mg anymore, I'm assuming his body got used to that dose.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Tarter Sauce said:


> My daughter attempted suicide while on this drug.


I'm sorry to hear that.  It is to my understanding that can be a quite common issue with a lot of these anti-depressants.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

Its called "the poop out effect" Your body adjusts or reaches (Homeostasis). the 40mg will stop working at some point


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Celexa/Citalopram is quite strange that way. It conks out more than other drugs. Once you increase the dose you can't go back down - it stops working entirely. It takes 6 weeks for fully titrate but if you don't think it will work after 4 weeks, it never will. It has the easiest discontinuation syndrome though. 

I was on it for 11 months before it conked out. That's about average efficacy in 70% of cases.


----------

